# Error building for gstreamer1-1.16.2



## nedry (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi i just tried building gstreamer1-1.16.2 and i got this error message:

```
===>  Building for gstreamer1-1.16.2
gmake[13]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[14]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2'
Making all in pkgconfig
gmake[15]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/pkgconfig'
  CP     gstreamer-1.0.pc
  CP     gstreamer-base-1.0.pc
  CP     gstreamer-check-1.0.pc
  CP     gstreamer-controller-1.0.pc
sed \
    -e "s|[@]gstlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]checklibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/check/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]baselibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/base/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]netlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/net/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]controllerlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/controller/.libs|" \
    gstreamer-uninstalled.pc > gstreamer-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp && mv gstreamer-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp gstreamer-1.0-uninstalled.pc
sed \
    -e "s|[@]gstlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]checklibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/check/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]baselibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/base/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]netlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/net/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]controllerlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/controller/.libs|" \
    gstreamer-base-uninstalled.pc > gstreamer-base-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp && mv gstreamer-base-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp gstreamer-base-1.0-uninstalled.pc
sed \
    -e "s|[@]gstlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]checklibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/check/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]baselibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/base/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]netlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/net/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]controllerlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/controller/.libs|" \
    gstreamer-check-uninstalled.pc > gstreamer-check-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp && mv gstreamer-check-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp gstreamer-check-1.0-uninstalled.pc
  CP     gstreamer-net-1.0.pc
sed \
    -e "s|[@]gstlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]checklibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/check/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]baselibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/base/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]netlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/net/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]controllerlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/controller/.libs|" \
    gstreamer-controller-uninstalled.pc > gstreamer-controller-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp && mv gstreamer-controller-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp gstreamer-controller-1.0-uninstalled.pc
sed \
    -e "s|[@]gstlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]checklibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/check/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]baselibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/base/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]netlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/net/.libs|" \
    -e "s|[@]controllerlibdir[@]|/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/libs/gst/controller/.libs|" \
    gstreamer-net-uninstalled.pc > gstreamer-net-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp && mv gstreamer-net-1.0-uninstalled.pc.tmp gstreamer-net-1.0-uninstalled.pc
gmake[15]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/pkgconfig'
Making all in gst
gmake[15]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst'
/usr/local/bin/glib-mkenums \
--fhead "#ifndef __GST_ENUM_TYPES_H__\n#define __GST_ENUM_TYPES_H__\n\n#include <glib-object.h>\n#include <gst/gstconfig.h>\n\nG_BEGIN_DECLS\n" \
--fprod "\n/* enumerations from \"@filename@\" */\n" \
--vhead "GST_API GType @enum_name@_get_type (void);\n#define GST_TYPE_@ENUMSHORT@ (@enum_name@_get_type())\n"         \
--ftail "G_END_DECLS\n\n#endif /* __GST_ENUM_TYPES_H__ */" \
gst.h glib-compat.h gstobject.h gstallocator.h gstbin.h gstbuffer.h gstbufferlist.h gstbufferpool.h gstbus.h gstcaps.h gstcapsfeatures.h gstchildproxy.h gstclock.h gstcompat.h gstcontext.h gstcontrolbinding.h gstcontrolsource.h gstdatetime.h gstdebugutils.h gstelement.h gstelementmetadata.h gstdevice.h gstdeviceprovider.h gstdeviceproviderfactory.h gstdynamictypefactory.h gstelementfactory.h gsterror.h gstevent.h gstformat.h gstghostpad.h gstdevicemonitor.h gstinfo.h gstiterator.h gstatomicqueue.h gstmacros.h gstmessage.h gstmeta.h gstmemory.h gstminiobject.h gstpad.h gstpadtemplate.h gstparamspecs.h gstpipeline.h gstplugin.h gstpluginfeature.h gstpoll.h gstpreset.h gstprotection.h gstquery.h gstpromise.h gstsample.h gstsegment.h gststreamcollection.h gststreams.h gststructure.h gstsystemclock.h gsttaglist.h gsttagsetter.h gsttask.h gsttaskpool.h gsttoc.h gsttocsetter.h gsttracer.h gsttracerfactory.h gsttracerrecord.h gsttypefind.h gsttypefindfactory.h gsturi.h gstutils.h gstvalue.h gstregistry.h gstparse.h > gstenumtypes.h
/usr/local/bin/glib-mkenums \
--fhead "#include \"gst_private.h\"\n#include <gst/gst.h>\n#define C_ENUM(v) ((gint) v)\n#define C_FLAGS(v) ((guint) v)\n " \
--fprod "\n/* enumerations from \"@filename@\" */" \
--vhead "GType\n@enum_name@_get_type (void)\n{\n  static gsize id = 0;\n  static const G@Type@Value values[] = {"     \
--vprod "    { C_@TYPE@(@VALUENAME@), \"@VALUENAME@\", \"@valuenick@\" }," \
--vtail "    { 0, NULL, NULL }\n  };\n\n  if (g_once_init_enter (&id)) {\n    GType tmp = g_@type@_register_static (\"@EnumName@\", values);\n    g_once_init_leave (&id, tmp);\n  }\n\n  return (GType) id;\n}" \
gst.h glib-compat.h gstobject.h gstallocator.h gstbin.h gstbuffer.h gstbufferlist.h gstbufferpool.h gstbus.h gstcaps.h gstcapsfeatures.h gstchildproxy.h gstclock.h gstcompat.h gstcontext.h gstcontrolbinding.h gstcontrolsource.h gstdatetime.h gstdebugutils.h gstelement.h gstelementmetadata.h gstdevice.h gstdeviceprovider.h gstdeviceproviderfactory.h gstdynamictypefactory.h gstelementfactory.h gsterror.h gstevent.h gstformat.h gstghostpad.h gstdevicemonitor.h gstinfo.h gstiterator.h gstatomicqueue.h gstmacros.h gstmessage.h gstmeta.h gstmemory.h gstminiobject.h gstpad.h gstpadtemplate.h gstparamspecs.h gstpipeline.h gstplugin.h gstpluginfeature.h gstpoll.h gstpreset.h gstprotection.h gstquery.h gstpromise.h gstsample.h gstsegment.h gststreamcollection.h gststreams.h gststructure.h gstsystemclock.h gsttaglist.h gsttagsetter.h gsttask.h gsttaskpool.h gsttoc.h gsttocsetter.h gsttracer.h gsttracerfactory.h gsttracerrecord.h gsttypefind.h gsttypefindfactory.h gsturi.h gstutils.h gstvalue.h gstregistry.h gstparse.h > gstenumtypes.c
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[16]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst'
Making all in parse
gmake[17]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst/parse'
/usr/local/bin/bison -d -v -ppriv_gst_parse_yy ./grammar.y -o grammar.tab.c && \
mv grammar.tab.c grammar.tab_tmp.c && \
echo '#ifdef HAVE_CONFIG_H' > grammar.tab_tmp2.c && \
echo '#include <config.h>' >> grammar.tab_tmp2.c && \
echo '#endif' >> grammar.tab_tmp2.c && \
cat grammar.tab_tmp.c >> grammar.tab_tmp2.c && \
rm grammar.tab_tmp.c && \
mv grammar.tab_tmp2.c grammar.tab.c
./grammar.y:799.1-12: warning: deprecated directive: ‘%pure-parser’, use ‘%define api.pure’ [
```
It hangs at this point going no further.
thanks
nedry


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 10, 2021)

254757 – devel/doxygen: build failure: deprecated directive: '%name-prefix "constexpYY"',
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Sorry, I forgot to add that you should cd into the directory, in this case `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst/parse`
  and run "make >& log.txt", then go back into
`/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/`
and run make install clean again, and it should succeed


----------



## nedry (Sep 18, 2021)

Tried command:

```
/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/gstreamer-1.16.2/gst/parse
make >& log.txt
```
It hangs forever. But looking at system logs I get the following error message:

```
Sep 18 15:44:34 bsdbox kernel: pid 24116 (bison), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```
I think bison may the problem.
thanks
nedry


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 18, 2021)

Which version of FreeBSD? 

I can build bison and gstreamer1 with ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel:


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # poudriere bulk -j 13 -b latest -Ct devel/bison multimedia/gstreamer1
[00:00:00] Creating the reference jail... done
[00:00:02] Mounting system devices for 13-default
[00:00:02] Stashing existing package repository
[00:00:02] Mounting ccache from: /var/cache/ccache
[00:00:02] Mounting ports from: /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default
[00:00:02] Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default
[00:00:02] Mounting distfiles from: /usr/ports/distfiles
[00:00:02] Copying /var/db/ports from: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/options
[00:00:02] Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:00:02] Starting jail 13-default
[00:00:02] Will build as nobody:nobody (65534:65534)
[00:00:03] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-09-18_17h40m14s
[00:00:03] Loading MOVED for /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/usr/ports
[00:00:04] Ports supports: FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:00:04] Inspecting ports tree for modifications to git checkout... yes
[00:00:05] Ports top-level git hash: 76211ca55 (dirty)
[00:00:05] Gathering ports metadata
[00:00:07] Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:00:07] -C specified, cleaning listed packages
[00:00:07] (-C) Will delete existing package: bison-3.7.6,1.pkg
[00:00:07] (-C) Will delete existing package: gstreamer1-1.16.2.pkg
[00:00:07] (-C) Flushing package deletions
[00:00:07] Trimming IGNORED and blacklisted ports
[00:00:07] Package fetch: Looking for missing packages to fetch from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
[13-default] Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01   
[13-default] Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   3.3MB/s    00:02   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31101 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
[00:00:18] Package fetch: No packages eligible to fetch
[00:00:18] Sanity checking the repository
[00:00:18] Checking packages for incremental rebuild needs
[00:00:18] Deleting stale symlinks... done
[00:00:18] Deleting empty directories... done
[00:00:19] Unqueueing existing packages
[00:00:19] Unqueueing orphaned build dependencies
[00:00:19] Sanity checking build queue
[00:00:19] Processing PRIORITY_BOOST
[00:00:19] Balancing pool
[13-default] [2021-09-18_17h40m14s] [balancing_pool:] Queued: 2  Built: 0  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Fetched: 0  Tobuild: 2   Time: 00:00:15
[00:00:19] Recording filesystem state for prepkg... done
[00:00:19] Building 2 packages using 2 builders
[00:00:19] Starting/Cloning builders
[00:00:20] Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats
[00:00:20] [01] [00:00:00] Building devel/bison | bison-3.7.6,1
[00:01:36] [01] [00:01:16] Finished devel/bison | bison-3.7.6,1: Success
[00:01:38] [01] [00:00:00] Building multimedia/gstreamer1 | gstreamer1-1.16.2
[00:04:20] [01] [00:02:42] Finished multimedia/gstreamer1 | gstreamer1-1.16.2: Success
[00:04:20] Stopping 2 builders
13-default-job-02: removed
13-default-job-01: removed
13-default-job-02-n: removed
13-default-job-01-n: removed
[00:04:20] Creating pkg repository
Creating repository in /tmp/packages: 100%
Packing files for repository: 100%
[00:04:22] Committing packages to repository: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default/.real_1631983476 via .latest symlink
[00:04:22] Removing old packages
[00:04:22] Built ports: devel/bison multimedia/gstreamer1
[13-default] [2021-09-18_17h40m14s] [committing:] Queued: 2  Built: 2  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Fetched: 0  Tobuild: 0   Time: 00:04:19
[00:04:22] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-09-18_17h40m14s
[00:04:22] Cleaning up
13-default: removed
13-default-n: removed
[00:04:22] Unmounting file systems
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # poudriere jail -i -j 13
Jail name:         13
Jail version:      13.0-RELEASE-p4
Jail arch:         amd64
Jail method:       http
Jail mount:        /usr/local/poudriere/jails/example
Jail fs:           copperbowl/poudriere/jails/example
Jail updated:      2021-09-18 11:30:16
Jail pkgbase:      disabled
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # uname -aKU && freebsd-version -kru
FreeBSD mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #109 main-n249408-ff33e5c83fa: Thu Sep 16 01:11:04  2021     root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC-NODEBUG  amd64 1400033 1400033
14.0-CURRENT
14.0-CURRENT
14.0-CURRENT
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # pkg info -x bison
pkg: No package(s) matching bison
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```


----------



## Tyler615 (Sep 28, 2021)

I also encountered this while building x11/mate today.

I tried the above make >& log.txt, and let it hang for a few minutes. In another console I ran a cat on that log.txt file. There was more detailed output of the warning, and also another helpful piece that "fix-its can be applied. Rerun with --update".

So I killed the build, went back up to multimedia/gstreamer1 and ran make config - I accepted default options. Now make install clean builds with no issues, and returning to my original x11/mate build also went ok.


----------



## stun (Oct 30, 2021)

I am a complete newbie at FreeBSD and adventurous enough to install x11/kde5 via Ports. So I just want to write in a bit more detail than what Tyler615 commented above to be helpful to other newbies like me.

I am currently on FreeBSD 13.0. FreeBSD 14.0 seems to have the same problem as well, and the fix is the existence of the *log.txt* file as mentioned in PR 254326#c5.


```
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1/work/streamer-1.16.2/gst/parse
# make >& log.txt

# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1  
# make install clean

# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde5  
# make install clean
```

This successfully continues building the kde5 ports for me.


----------

